# Jewelweed?



## Silver Marten (Apr 27, 2009)

Anyone put Jewelweed in their soaps or salves? I am needing a source to buy dried Jewelweed from. I plan to get some seeds to grow my own supply for next year but I really need the flower right now.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I don't know if dried jewelweed is as potent as the fresh. Not easy to find dried jewelweed. I see someone is selling jewelweed infused oil on ebay.


----------

